# Dash's 2014 bird hunting road trip - Texas



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

My longest hunting road trip yet. With exceptions of days I was injured, traveling, or grounded by bad weather, I hunted Dash on at least 17 days in September. Texas for Dove, south Colorado for Blue Grouse, north Colorado for Sage Grouse and Mountain Sharptail, then Kansas Prairie Chickens and Dove. Part one starts in Texas. 

My walkabout started with Dove hunting in Young county. The first day of hunting I was the only one on my Deer lease and I would have to say it was the best opening weekend I have ever had there. It was like the Dove did not care if they were being shot at. At times I had dove landing around Dash while he was on a retrieve. They would land by him and he would break off the retrieve to point them. I thought Dash was going to retrieve a live Dove sometimes instead of the shot one.










Dash may have been a bit rebellious when he finished his HRC SHR title last year, but he retrieved all my dove perfectly on this hunt.










A lot of guys like to build Dove trees, I like to just drag a real one into the field.










I was taking several pictures looking for one I liked. This one caught Dash
looking at the Dove flying over.










Then he had enough of the camera.










And I don't know what to think about this picture. Beware the Dash Rip Rock tongue. He will get you when you least expect it.










We hunted Dove for a few days between doing work around the lease. The hunting was good every day though it did slack off a little from each day before. Some more Dove hunting pictures to share.




























When I set up the camera with a timer, I often end up keeping the picture I did not intend to take. Not sure if this one was before the timer finished or if I thought it had already taken the photo.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Clearing some brush near my camper on the lease I found this cool spider. My wife actually likes garden spiders. This one now lives in our garden at home at her request.










I was going to leave for Colorado from Graham TX, but unfortunately I ran a small mesquite limb through my hand by accident and had to return home for a day when the swelling got bad. But there was more hunting to do first. It did effect my shooting, so I just shot more. My good friend Steve joined me for my last couple of days of hunting at the lease.










Before leaving Young County, Dash told me this waterhole had fish to be caught.










He was right. Most were caught on YoYos after I put the poles up, but this one was caught on a small crankbait.










From here it was on to Colorado to hunt Grouse.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

SJ - great pics - You must V getting our migratory Doves - they have left our area - still love the powered Mojo dove - how good are they? - last year a red tailed hawk knocked the wings off of 1 - never have the camera when you need it !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

AND I'm never going back to Texas after seeing that spider.  Great pics!


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

einspänner said:


> AND I'm never going back to Texas after seeing that spider.  Great pics!


It's just a garden spider. Harmless to us. That is the first white one I have seen. Most are big yellow ones. My wife has me bring them home from the hunting lease to turn loose in our flower beds and back yard. They build huge beautiful webs and catch all the wasps.


----------

